# Novotherm Solar Water Heater Anodes



## bugsy999 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry to bother you but I am looking for anodes for a Novotherm solar water heater I have in Sicily. The mother company is Greek and I couldn't make heads or tails of their web site.

I will be posting in the Italian section whether anyone knows whether this company has a distributor in the Ragusa, Siracusa, Catania region (or for that matter Sicily).

My question here is whether anyone can help me speak tot he supplier. I would be willing to acquire a dozen anodes if it works out to be cost effective -- I don't think zinc anodes deteriorate if unused.

Thanks,
Paul


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*solar hot water system*



bugsy999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to bother you but I am looking for anodes for a Novotherm solar water heater I have in Sicily. The mother company is Greek and I couldn't make heads or tails of their web site.
> 
> ...


hi paul,the novotherm head office is very close to us and if you give me all the details of the model number etc... we will call them tomorrow,today is a public holiday here,we can ask if they have a supplier near you or if they can send you.my husband is greek and he will speak with them for you.


----------



## bugsy999 (Jun 9, 2014)

concertina said:


> hi paul,the novotherm head office is very close to us and if you give me all the details of the model number etc... we will call them tomorrow,today is a public holiday here,we can ask if they have a supplier near you or if they can send you.my husband is greek and he will speak with them for you.


Sorry for not replying before but I have been busy watching the UK getting kicked out of the World Cup . Just settling in.

I'll post you the model.


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*just settling in*



bugsy999 said:


> Sorry for not replying before but I have been busy watching the UK getting kicked out of the World Cup . Just settling in.
> 
> I'll post you the model.


sorry wont be able to help you as Im very busy with my summer holidays,all mad


----------



## bugsy999 (Jun 9, 2014)

concertina said:


> sorry wont be able to help you as Im very busy with my summer holidays,all mad


Apologies if I offended you. None were intended. My pun was that I was away from my computer without internet in Brasil. England got kicked out in the first round having lost against Italy and Uruguay.

But maybe if you don't follow football so passionately you wouldn't know.

Anyway have a great holiday.


----------

